# BMW 750i Sapphire black epic!



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Afternoon all!

Still managing to keep busy over here, thought I'd make the effort to share this one, as it was a bit of a mammoth job!

I was contacted by the new owner of this 7 series to restore the car back to it's former glory. Despite only being 3 years old, 100K miles and a lot of bad washing had taken it's toll on the Sapphire Black paint. It was very swirled, had a lot of deeper scratches and had been badly 'mopped' at some point, leaving it covered in bad buffer trails. The paint was also noticeably lifeless, with no metallic flake visible.

The vehicle on arrival:





































Wet again for the wash stage.. (unusual that!) so no pics until it was inside and dried. After claying and checking the paint depths, I had a good look at the general condition of the paint under some proper lighting. It wasn't good!



























































































On with the defect removal and getting this back to how it should be then! In then end, I pretty much used everything you can think of. The hard paint and deep scratches needing a lot of work, at times using 2000/ 4000 grit abralon discs or the wool pad in conjunction with multiple measurements of clearcoat depths to get a level of correction I was happy with.

Some 50/50 shots, to give you some impression of the improvement acheived:





































As mentioned, there was no option but to wetsand some areas to get the paint right. This area of the bonnet was a good example:










After sanding:










And polished back, viewed with direct light so you can see that nothing but a perfect finish was left in the paint.










After correcting, the car was rewashed, and the whole car refined with megs 205, then Swissvax cleaner fluid was used by hand to give the paint the best possible base for it's coat of Swissvax best of Show. I find this extra step just gives the finish that bit more depth, wetness and flake pop.

So, some direct light after shots showing the level of finish:





































And finally, some general and reflection shots of the finished vehicle. No outdoor ones unfortunately as it was still raining!













































































































Thanks for looking, questions/ comments welcome.

James.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

great work bud looks spot on know very bad b4 hand


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

great turn around there must have took ages


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Great job there. Its a huge car to do.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic difference James :thumb:, it looks jet black instead of dark grey.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice work. I'd love to have the balls to buy one of those, it's so much car for the money. But alas i think i am 30 years younger than the target audience and the depreciation would be suicide inducing.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice work, that must have taken some doing.

Looks great now :thumb:


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

amazing job! 100k miles in 3 years :S he must have a petrol station in his backyard to run that 750


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Excellent job mate.

Great to see some "sparkle" put back into the paintwork


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

one of my fave cars.. you have done it proud...


----------



## tracer (Dec 7, 2009)

great 50/50 pics, amazing result


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. 

It certainly is loaded with toys, IR camera in the front anyone?!


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

As said before those cars are huge, great job 

Sam.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

nice work! bloody big car


----------



## edition (Sep 7, 2008)

Big!!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

good 50/50 pics, great result James:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work there James, a lot of paint to correct.


----------



## FuryRS (Sep 24, 2009)

Big bus that James, looks like you could swim in that paint, nice one. :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That is some nice work there


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Mate, that is one helluva turnaround!!

Didn't even look black in the befores, you wouldn't think looking at it now that its done 100k miles thats for sure.

Top top work


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Great work mate!


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Excellent work!!!!!!!!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb: to :buffer:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Great job! What compound did you use?


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Amazing work!


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb correction achieved, as shown in those 50:50 shots :thumb:
Now looks better than the day it left the factory


----------

